# help! 6-seater with decent gas mileage?



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I have been doing searches upon searches and am having such a hard time finding information.







We are looking for something that will hold all of us and isn't a gas-guzzler. It can be an older car, in fact it'll probably have to be as we really can't afford to put more than $5000 into it.

Any suggestions? At all? I'm feeling so discouraged.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

And I should add that I know about mini-vans.







But I would sure like to avoid them if at all possible. I know that there are SUVs that have better gas mileage (for instance, around 25 MPG) but I am not finding information about how many they seat, especially regarding older models, all the info I can find is about new ones. Also, I know there are wagons or even sedans with double bench seats, I just don't know which ones they are.

So, any recommendations?


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

Do you have any specific seatbelt needs?


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

No, aside from that there need to be six of them. Why do you ask?


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

Most older cars only have a lap belt in the middle seats, but many have a third seat belt in the middle.

Buicks, which get reasonable gas mileage, have a third seat belt. My grandmother's Ford Taurus also has a front bench seat. It's very spacious, and she says it gets about 25 mpg.

We have an older Oldsmobile station wagon that has three belts in front, three in middle, and two in the back. The station wagons that are bit larger, again, Buicks, like a Roadmaster or something, have the third seat. So do many Volvo station wagons.

I have no knowledge of SUVs of any sort.

Good luck! We're in the same dilemma.


----------



## peekyboo (Mar 16, 2005)

We had a '94 Taurus wagon that could technically seat-belt 7 I think. Two in the front, three in the back seat, then a fold down seat in the way back that sat two - I can't remember if those had shoulder or lap belts though.

It was a great car, I loved it, but we upgraded to a minivan when I got pregnant with #4 as we needed car seat space for four, especially those shoulder belts!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

If you have a Britax Marathon, you can get away with a middle seat that has only a lap belt. That's where i am at. My dd is only 42 or so lbs, and I *think8 the Marathon goes to 65. (I have the paperwork in the car---and it's pouring out, so foget it. lol)

I am also looking for a car that can hold 6, at least.

I am starting to think about something in the affordable mini- van area. Esp anything by Honda & Toyota. I am looking for something **totally* reliable, and 'cool' just isn't factoring in for me right now. Technically, I can 'afford' whatever. But I will not be beholden to 3 or 5 yr payments and/or junk!


----------



## springbabes (Aug 23, 2003)

What do you have against mini-vans? My Toyota Sienna easily gets 25-26 mpg on the highway. And from what I understand, the rear-facing seat in stationwagons aren't very safe. As far as SUVs, we looked into them when we were car shopping and it seemed like the mid- to large-size SUVs were the only ones with a third row--and their gas mileage was horrendous. My DH was quite opposed to minivans until it was obvious it was the best solution.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Are you asking me the mini van question? If so, I'll answer that i have a mini van. I want something with better gas mileage. I don't want to purchase a new car. I don't want another mini van.


----------



## springbabes (Aug 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom*
Are you asking me the mini van question? If so, I'll answer that i have a mini van. I want something with better gas mileage. I don't want to purchase a new car. I don't want another mini van.

Uh, no--I didn't see your post until after my post. I was replying to the OP when she said she didn't want a mini-van because of the gas mileage.


----------



## mamimapster (Oct 27, 2004)

Aha,
I would lead you to my version of a dream car, that can be had for probably in the 5,000 range (at least I've seen some around here going for that rate)namely; an older volvo station wagon with third row seat-like mid/ late 1990's. from what I have read around Volvos they are notorious for being built like miniature *tanks* in terms of safety, get decent gas milage, and the folding third row seat even has shoulder belts. They also look cool and crunchy. As soon as I can rustle up another 3,000 that's what we'll be hunting for!


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh, thank you, thank you, thank you for all the ideas! This is just what I was hoping for.

Springbabes, no, the reason I don't want a mini-van isn't because of the gas mileage, it's because I don't like the way they look.







About the SUVs -- yes, some, like the Honda CR-V (I think that's what it's called) have better gas mileage than minivans, which don't seem to be able to get over 21 MPG average (I'm getting this info from http://www.fueleconomy.gov/ .) But you're probably right that only the monster gas-guzzling SUVs have more seating.









Mamimapster, the Volvo station wagon sounds just like what we need! Thanks!


----------



## Lucky (Nov 14, 2004)

I have a CRV and it gets about 26 mi/gal, but it's only a 5 passenger.


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

Our Buick Century and my dad's Crown Victoria both have 6 belts on 2 bench seats. Sadly, 2 of those are lap belts, so they are really only good for car seats, and the front car seat must be forward facing because of the airbags.

The Volvos are nice, but the rear-facing bench seat has a limited weight capacity. I believe it is 80 lbs per belt. Fortunately, it is also small enough that many kids between 40 and 80 lbs are large enough to sit safely without a booster. Remember, no car seat can be placed on the rear-facing seat. You also have to be vigilant about securing cargo because in a collision it would hit the passengers back there (really, good advice for any wagon)
But the back seat has 3 lab-shoulder belts, which is awesome (at least the '95s do)
The rear-facing 3rd bench is also available on the Ford Taurus.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

We had a mitubishi expo. It sat 7 was smaller than a minivan but larger than a stationwagona nd certainly not an SUV. (you should have seen teh police trying to calssify it when I got a ticket :LOL "well what kind of car is it exactly, ma'am?"

Don't recal gas milage though.


----------



## welove2farm (Dec 14, 2003)

How many belted seats does a Volvo wagon have? Are they front wheel drive? How do they do in snow?


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

The Volvos have 5 belted seats, and some models have an optional 3rd row flip-up seat with 2 more belts.
They have awesome traction control (built for European winters) and the winter traction feature is so nice to have here in the mountains. They are FWD and also come in an AWD model.


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

I just want to chime in and say that we have a Dodge Grand Caravan and we get more than 21 mpg highway! We probably get 21 town, and around 26 or 27 out in the country. We don't run the a/c right now b/c it's broken.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Not a 6 seater, but here's my update on car buying. I have taken home a used prius to drive for a few days so I can decide. (great dealer-friend). it drives great, get 60 mpg in the city and is low low low miles and the price is great.

But it's small. Even uber crunchy me is having trouble with it's smallness.

I want a car that is a little bit bigger, with a good emission rating, and good gas mileage.

I thought the Toyota hybrid Highlander was nice looking & all, but the mileage is laughable. OK, better than my mini van, but you would think Toyota could do better than that.

Obviously big families are passe. (even you adopt some of your family. ;-))

There is no way I am getting another Volvo wagon, however. The two I've had were nothing but trouble, and $ to fix. This time there is no way i am not getting a Toyota.

What a pita cars are.


----------



## hsumam11 (Mar 30, 2005)

Just curious if you've checked out the Scion - heard it gets great mileage but unsure if it seats 6. HTH


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hsumam11*
Just curious if you've checked out the Scion - heard it gets great mileage but unsure if it seats 6. HTH


Still looking. I want something used.

It's been a pitiful search. Nothing is right and nothing is terribly eco-friendly.

I am leaning towards a Rav after 2001, but nothing so far. The mileage is not horrible and it has room for our gear. It does not seat 6, but at least I can put all our stuff in it. But it's an SUV, small that it is.

The Prius is so nice-- drives great!--but no head room in the back, plus the older models have trunks and I need at least a hatchback. There was also no leg room for the middle pack passenger. Which is a problem with the RAV as well. The Prius is not a car for a large family, unless your family consists of no more than two kids and no friends and gear for the outdoors, you're out of luck with this. I'd never put a child under 14 in the front, either so that front seat is adult only. I'm really limited here.

I am starting to get angry, really. There is so little middle ground for a reliable green-ish , dependable family car. A mini van and SUV are not where I want to go.

The matrix was nice, but also small for a family with more than a child or two.


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

How about a VW Passat TDI wagon? they get pretty good mileage and wow, are they ever roomy.


----------

